# FreeBSD on HP Pavilion DV6-2162NR



## adam_ar (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new to FreeBSD, though I have used Mac OSX. I hope I will get some inputs/insights into whether or not I should go ahead with installing FreeBSD on my pavilion notebook and any caveats and pitfalls that I should avoid.

I bought this laptop a while ago pre-installed with Windows 7 64bit. While there are no real complaints right now, I fear virus issues in the unknown future. And so want to install a different OS.

My Configuration of DV62162NR:

Intel Core i3-350M
Intel HD Graphics
4GB DDR3
Integrated LAN R8169
Broadcom BCM4357 WLAN
Integrated webcam and
Bluetooth

Following alternative OSes were considered and rejected:
1. Mac OSX - too many hassles to get it onto the laptop. Moreover I would be violating EULA, even when using the legal retail DVD.
2. OpenBSD - issues with hardware drivers. No support for NTFS. I have a couple of external HDDs formatted to NTFS.
3. Linux - while supported on my hardware, I am not sure about the safety from virus attacks.

So finally, I am thinking of using FreeBSD mainly because:
1. Good support for wide variety of hardware. Am hoping my hardware is supported.
2. safety from virus attacks.

I am looking for following when I am done with the setup:
1. All devices to be working. Ex. Graphics, network (LAN and WiFi), sound, mouse, keyboard, external HDDs, webcam, etc.
2. be able to suspend/hibernate when closing the laptop lid and wake up when opening the lid.
3. Dualboot with some other OS (Windows/Linux) if possible.
4. Be able to read the NTFS data from and possibly backup to external HDDs
5. Free of fear of virus attack!

I hope you will help me out with relevant links, insights and experiences with the notebook or other notebook with same components.

Thanks and regards,
Adam


----------

